# Rosary Chalk mines..norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Dec 27, 2014)

i have wanted to do this for a while.but with the building of houses and flats next to it I heard it was no longer open.then I got word it was open,but not for much longer because the builders are going to seal it up.so me and red mole and his better half decided to give it a look.

Chalk mining was extensive in the city of norwich.and there was mines dotted all over the city,only two are now open to get in two.most have been sealed by the city engineers.the city has been plagued with subsidence problems though in certain hotspots due to the chalk mines.the most famous being in the eighties when a double decker fell into a hole that opened up and was standing virtually upright in it.as you can see in the second pic the is movement near the main entrance.the brickwork is moving and the floor is lifting up.we think this maybe due to excessive building.the mines were used during the Second World War as an air raid shelter and some of the beds can still be seen in there as well as an old stretcher.the mine itself is very small.but very nice and full of character.


----------



## smiler (Dec 27, 2014)

I enjoyed that, what's left has survived well, Thanks.


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 27, 2014)

Top notch fella
Interesting place this


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 27, 2014)

I think people have been sleeping rough in here.


----------



## gingrove (Dec 28, 2014)

I like that!


----------



## krela (Dec 28, 2014)

Very nice! I do love a good mine.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice one! Always love pics of this place! 
Mining isn't the first thing one thinks of when you hear 'Norfolk'!
Cracking pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 28, 2014)

superb trip into another world,thanks for sharing.


----------



## decker (Dec 29, 2014)

Cool stuff.


----------



## chris (Jan 1, 2015)

Really glad that's survived so far


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Jan 2, 2015)

I like this Mikey, great shots


----------

